# food tastes different after surgery



## carin4rose (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome to the TT club  My levels were more or less "normal" before surgery so they started my synthroid Friday..125 mcg(thinking i am only have mild dump as i am not real tired/ and maybe doing more than i should)...she will run labs at the end of March to check levels. I also am taking tons of calcium as my labs showed i needed it. I have a weird question....did food taste different/funny to anyone after surgery? Nothing tastes the same..that will be good for my diet i guess..thanks in advance


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't recall having this issue at all. How's your sense of smell? Is that the same as it was before surgery? Smell and taste are related.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nope, me neither. Sorry!!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I didn't either, sorry! Are you stopped up or having drainage down your throat from the breathing tube? That could maybe cause it.


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

i usually have some taste perversions when i start a new dosage of synthoid. the worst was the regular sodas all tasted like diet to me for a while. i keep eating/drinking in spite of the perverted tastes. it usually only lasts about a week.


----------

